# MFD Diagnostic mode ???



## gainsboro (Dec 6, 2001)

Does the MFD offer the diagnostic codes etc and if so how do i get into this mode ?

If not, does the R34 GTR use the engine light as per other versions ?
Cheers


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I don't believe the MFD offers diagnostic information, only a secret setup screen for calibration.

Not sure on the engine light query, I just take it to the dealer and get them to plug their Consult Diagnostic computer since I can just use it when I like, sure most dealers aren't that friendly, but it's so easy to find out that way.

Sorry I can't offer anything else.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

*MFD Calibration*

What is the procedure for getting into the Calibration screen?

Is this the 'stomp on the brake and waggle the steering wheel' thing?  
Does anybody know the exact procedure?

Does entering this screen immiediately reset all of the sensor, thus requiring to drive the car in this mode to activate them and make them available for future use? or is there an option to have a look at the set-up before resetting anything?

I would be interested to have a look. Also does anybody know whether the UK cars should have a serial connector for the MFD output? If so, where can you get the software from?

Cheers, Ben.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yes it does reset all the sensors and will need to be driven after a reset.

From memory you switch the ignition on whilst holding the MFD joystick in, then when you see the GTR logo you release the joystick and then press it in 10 times quickly or something like that.

Can't remember how to step through the menu's to setup but I think it's fairly self explanitory.

I'd suggest you get accurate instructions though first as you can get stuck and not setup the display properly.

I wouldn't suggest even going in there unless you really need to, might be more hassle than it's worth if you can't get it setup right again, but it's not like you're going to get stuck permenantly though so your call.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

unless you are missing a few readings, getting weird readings or just installed an MFD Ver.2 then there is no point going into the set up mode. 

I have the procedure written somewhere..only needed to do it when Shin installed the MFD 2 form me and never needed to do it again


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

Sounds like it is probably best left alone then  

Does anybody know where to get hold of the software for analysing the MFD output via the serial cable? I seem to recall Joss had a copy of it, but it was only in Japanese ?!  

Cheers, Ben.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have it but only in Japanese. Never used it!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Here's the data logger, but then you have to analyse it somehow and the Nismo analyser and the tool for converting from their format to .csv so you can use it in Excel are all in Japanese !

http://www.gtrcentral.com/technical/e-manuals/Nismo/Nismo_Logger_Eng.exe


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

Hi Fraser,

Thanks for that - I'm looking forward to hooking it up and testing it now  

Do you also have the tool for converting the .GTR log into a .CSV format? 
I assume all the column/row labels are in Japanese though? 
I better sign up for that Japanese evening class :smokin: 

Thanks again, Ben.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I have it somewhere, but it really is useless unless you have the Japanese fonts and language pack installed as the Japanese symbols come up as symbols not proper Japanese.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

If you come across it - I wouldn't mind having a look. I would be interested to see whether it is possible to develop an Excel spreadsheet to import the raw CSV data to, in order to get a graphical representation of all the sensor outputs over a given time period. 

Whilst the units are likely to be in Japanese, it should be possible to work out what the figure represents from it's value (i.e. something in the 800 range is likely to be EGT, etc).

Cheers for now, Ben.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

No you don't understand.

The format it logs in isn't .CSV 

It's in their own format. Then they have an app (the one you can't use) that you use to convert to .CSV

Then they do another app (that you also can't use) that will read thier bespoke format and display graphs and stuff.

Does that make sense ?? The files that come out of the logger aren't in .CSV


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

The steering wheel thing is only R32, The R33 has another method, I dunno for the R34


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Huh ??? What are you refering to ?

I'm lost !


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think he's referring to the HICAS diagnostic


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

Hi Fraser,

I see what you're saying now - I thought that the other tool converted the .GTR logfile into .CSV format, which could then be manipulated by any CSV compatable application, i.e. Excel. However if the contents of the .CSV are still in such a bespoke format that you require the other app to read and graphically display the contents, then fair enough.  

Thanks for the logger, I'm looking forward to playing around with that - just got to find the serial connector now  

Cheers, Ben.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Jeez this is getting hard.

You understood right the first time around.

There are 2 ways to view the data that comes out of the MFD.

Option 1. Log out to the bespoke format file, then use the program that Nismo supply (Japanese, virtually unusable unless you have Japanese language pack and can read Japanese). This will allow you to work with the file to display stats etc.

Option 2. Take the file that is logged (bespoke format) and use another Nismo app, again in Japanese virtually unusable unless you have Japanese language pack and can read Japanese etc etc, but this one converts the bespoke format into a standard .CSV file so you can use it in Excel or the like.

Make sense ?

I'd love to be able to convert all my logged runs to .csv but haven't been able to so far


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

canman said:


> Jeez this is getting hard............. Make Sense?


Hi Fraser,

We got there in the end  

It's not so much that I misunderstood you - more that I didn't realise that the Nismo tool for converting from .GTR format to .CSV format is so difficult to use without knowing Japanese. 

On the real-time logger, it looked like it was just a click of the "LOG->CSV" in the Tools menu. I thought this would just give you the 'Save As' dialog box for the CSV file, not load up a whole new application.

It all makes PERFECT sense now  

In all seriousness, thanks for all your help!

Cheers for now,

Ben.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sweet as mate.



I'll dig out the other apps and post a link sometime soon.


----------

